# food rotation ideas - mason jars



## Sarah J (Jun 28, 2003)

I have jars of all sizes and am looking for an easy way to keep them properly rotated. We just got a set of cansolidators for the store-bought canned goods, but these don't work for jars.

I am physically not able to build anything myself, and Dh would be willing and able but it would get done sometime in 2035...maybe.:bored:

Is there anything out there that I can *buy* that would let me stock from the back and take from the front, possible on wheels or revolving system so I don't have to walk behind it to stock it (thus taking up that much more space in the back)? Our friends come to US for help with things because they don't have time and the only one I would trust to build for me is already taken with his own blacksmithing and newborn...so it's just us. Need to purchase, not build.

Any brilliant ideas out there? Or will I still be removing 20 jars each time I add a new one to the back and then replacing them in the proper rotation order? :help:


----------



## floyd242 (Jun 11, 2012)

can you stock left to right instead of front to back? That way you just slide them over instead of removing them... 

Or maybe used file cabinets? They're probably heavy duty enough to take the weight. Not the prettiest option though.


----------



## Pam in KY (Jul 26, 2011)

floyd242 said:


> can you stock left to right instead of front to back? That way you just slide them over instead of removing them...


That's what I do - stock left to right - for me it's a space issue as well.


----------



## Sarah J (Jun 28, 2003)

Ooooo - a file cabinet! I didn't think of using *drawers!* One wonders if it would get top heavy on the top drawers...maybe if it got bolted to the wall behind it? Hmmm...

Stocking left to right (or vice-versa) doesn't work any better than my current system when you have four rows deep - I'd have to take out the first three rows to put the new one in the back...

Thanks! Now my brain got a new burst!


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

I have deep shelves that have no access to the rear so this is a problem I have thought about a lot. I haven't checked into it yet but I was thinking of some of those pullout shelves they make for narrow pantries- the kind I've seen in magazines on kitchen remodels. If they are contractor things, I've been afraid that they are pretty pricey.
I don't think that filing cabinets would work for anything heavy- the drawers tend to pull off the rails if there is any uneveness either. 
There is a thing I used to have that was called a rolling file tub. The bottom drawer was a typical filing cabinet but the top had a flip open lid so the whole thickness of the drawer could be accessed. I don't know if they make them anymore.


----------



## lmnde (Sep 25, 2006)

With file cabinets - it helps if you stock heavy stuff on the bottom, but if it is loaded with glass jars, I would screw it into studs for extra stability. Also if you overload them weight wise, they may pop out of the sliders on the side [or if they have the middle supports - bend them somewhat]. Another drawback to file cabinets - there is often a lot of wasted space due to inflexibility, and with many drawers there is a middle channel, meaning stuff doesn't sit straight or tilts.

In my experience, you may often end up having a hodgepodge of "stuff" in individual drawers, in order to use the space efficiently. I like using mine for "boxed goods" or repackaged stuff in plastic containers. 

If you have space, consider building a "room divider" or replace part of a connecting wall with kitchen cabinets with doors on both sides. Stock from one side, remove from the other and push to the front from the stocking side... Another alternative if you have a pantry or closet that is accessible from the room on the other side of the wall, is to open up that wall in the other room, and add a sliding or regular door, and stock that way.


----------



## floyd242 (Jun 11, 2012)

Look for lateral file cabinets, ours are pretty heavy duty and really stable. We store our cast iron cookware and bulk foodstuffs in them. We found them at a yard sale for $30 each.


----------



## Pam in KY (Jul 26, 2011)

When stocking shelves left to right you would stock a single 'back to front' column until full - then immediately to the right, start the next 'back to front' column. I've never had the problem of having to rotate jars when I have a new batch to store.

This is a little tricky to explain - maybe I should do a video on it.

I just hate the thought of spending money on something if it can be avoided.


----------



## Sarah J (Jun 28, 2003)

I'd like to see a video - I'm not understanding the process. I'm a pretty visual person.  I'm getting intrigued on the idea of access from behind through a different room, but my storage is all in the basement - with a concrete wall and dirt instead of "another room"... 

Keep the ideas coming, though - All kinds of things I never thought of before!


----------

